# My plans...



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

Taking the wifes 90 B12 4 door...


Exterior:

#1 Going to put the front clip and mirrors from a hatchback coupe on it

#2 Getting the European bumpers and side skirts from a Sunny B12 Coupe (luckily I got friends in Poland...)

#3 Getting a Sunny Saloon or bluebird wing

#4 Painting it that new Bronze color you see on Dodge Daytona trucks

Engine: 

I just purchased a Ca18De pulsar so I'm going to use all it's parts to allow me to transplant a CA18DET into my sentra...as well as upgrading the sway bars.


Interior:Hopefully going to try and find matching color Coupe seats, trunk/fuel door popper/electric mirrors - and I've already done the tach cluster...


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

sounds good, nice to see you found a pulsar nx se
get ya sone polyurathane bushings for your swaybars like i have.


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

I'll enlighten everyone to a website that you can find Se's like nuts - that is after I get what I need


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

Okay, I got on car-parts.com which is some database hooked to dozens of junkyards and found a sentra SE 1.8 that was about 3.5 hours away...got it for $600 dollars and it's in great shape...

My plans are to actually put my old sentra motor/trans in the Pulsar, paint it and resell it for mucho profit...

Also, found a guy here that has like ten 300 ZX's and several dozen saturns in his yard...bought a MAF sensor out of a 300 Z for 40 dollars and got some SE-R badges from a 2005 sentra...

Does anyone know if the strut tower bracer from a 2005 sentra se-r will work in a b12?

Green bean you need paypal...i'll get those bushings off ya soon enuff.

Also, quick question...should I put the cams from the CA18DE in the CA18DET? What difference does it make - does someone know the stats on the cams?


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

i dont have any bushings to sell, i just have them installed on my b12 
look for astreamk1 hes the one with the bushings


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

Well I'm exhausted but I completed a little bit of work today...

Installed power mirrors from a Pulsar with the bases from a Sentra Coupe, also installed the switch into the dash and wired it all - works perfect...

Installed a Pulsar Steering wheel...

And installed the trunk/gas door popper lever...going to install the cable soon enough and rig it to work with the trunk and gas door...


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

brand new seat cushions and more available major discounts from oem-surplus.com, the cushions list for $751 each I got all 4 delivered for $158 ($25 each)

I don't work for them just spreading the good deal info, other parts available get them before they shut down mid Novemeber possibly.


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

Got my CA18DET yesterday - woo woo! Don't know when I'm gonna tear down the car for the rebuild, but probably soon. Once I do get it installed I need to figure out how to hook up this Z32 maf to the turbo - any clue on piping/mounting anyone?


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

Whew! Day One!

Tommorrow - removing the engine/trans from the Pulsar donor car...


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

That is one dirty engine!


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

Ya, I had an oil leak about a year before I fixed it...

It's gonna get a nice pressure washing before getting set in my pulsar...


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

Heh, I love all these little suprises while doing this engine swap...

For instance there is an oil line that goes into the turbo charger - it's perfectly in the way of the engine mount for a B12...

So I had to take out the torches and cut off the steel feed line and then cut a hole and solder it onto the CA18DE oil pan. This also required the switching of the oil pickup and screen from the fuel pump...

So far i've been surprised with having to switch the power steering pump brackets, AC compresser, steering column shaft, clutch pedal assembly, clutch/throw-out bearing, and then this thing with the oil pan.

Where am I on this project - tomorrow the engine will be going into the Sentra - I'll post pics then.

Then comes the hard part of wiring the CA18DE harness into the B12 Chassis - this I could use a little information on - specifically some wiring diagrams...


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

Wanted to show the current progress on the CA18DET swap/sentra restoration...


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

Did a little paint work today - wanted to show it off 










and


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

looking good


----------



## bestb12injersey (Sep 11, 2007)

this is awsome more pics please. that color is hot. a black saloon wing will look nice too


----------



## bestb12injersey (Sep 11, 2007)

that is hot. a black saloon spoiler would look nice and black rims. more pics please!


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks, I've already bought all new headlights/taillights park lights etc...

I'm waiting on a dude from this forums friend to send me a set of sunny bumpers/ground effects... 

Here's the latest pics...


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

At 400 dollars per gallon for base coat - it should be HOT!


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

Quick update on the interior...just got my seats back from the upholstery shop - can you believe the made the coupe seat covers fit on the sport coupe seats as well as recover the back seat for all less than $200?


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

looking good. i cant wait to see some pics of the burn outs!


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

greenbean699 said:


> looking good. i cant wait to see some pics of the burn outs!



Speaking of that, I wonder what parts make the transmission a limited slip...I could probably order them from this discount nissan dealer...that'd sure make for a lot better acceleration...


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

yeah with your setup LSD is the only way to go. Phantom Grip?


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

Hey I still got the AWD Trans that came with the Ca18det, it looks like a lot of the parts are interchangable with my Pulsar trans (cept the AWD part) - wonder if the FWD section of it is limited slip...


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

might be. worth a look. check the casting number.


----------



## fantacmet (Mar 26, 2005)

Engine looks like a TIGHT fit. I want to end up doing an engine swap inmy Sentra. I want to do a straight swap with no BS conversions. A little more power would be nice, but not a whole lot. Any suggestions for doing it on the cheap would be good. Gonna start Inch or a little more. Not trying to snag yer thread man, jus thopefully add to it.


----------



## dark angel (Feb 14, 2008)

that's really a lot of work, but your doing good


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

Define cheap heh...

If you want cheap go for a stock ca18de or ca18det.

Go to oem-surplus.com and snag you a ca18det wiring harness, get the engine and body. I can give you my notes on wiring it in. 

Like I said leave it stock if your going cheap. Don't cut corners on cost if your going to try to increase it's power.

Mine is going to be a daily driver so only the intake and exhaust are different than factory.

I'm having a problem getting it running though, I tested compression yesterday and it all above 107 psi. But it seems I'm only getting gas on cylinder #1, after cranking it for about 20 seconds i could tell with a flashlight that the pistons were solid dry. And only a mist of gas was coming from cylinder 1 as it cranked. I'm going to check with a fuel pressure guage today to see if the fuel pump is putting out enough psi. Any clue which fuel is in the input and output on the ca18det? Would this matter if they were backwards?


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

Just a quick update. My time has been short to work on the car lately and I'm having a few engine issues hopefully the mechanic can get figured out because I'm just not getting it right...

Here is a couple of pics of me trying out the fit of some parts on the car - specifically the ground effects and front facia.


----------



## sunny ca18de (Sep 4, 2007)

Nice, you got my parts


----------



## bestb12injersey (Sep 11, 2007)

let me ask you, the bumpers and fenders and hood just bolt on? i want to know cuz i have a sentra coupe that needs a new engine and if i dont sell my turbo b12 the ill have to ask for your permission to copy your project in a later time. mines a 2 door though. will it still work? the car is amazing. you can send me a pm if you dont want anyone else to know. or if you perfer.


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

Ya, it's all bolt on. Technically you don't have to change the hood/cowl, but if you want that wider indention on the hood you have to change both the hood and the cowl. You also have to change the brackets that the parklights and headlights bolt onto. 

The big thing for me though was the black fender trim on the coupe has holes thru the fender to hold it on. I welded metal to the back of the fender and filled it with body filler and cut the part of it off of the plastic to leave just the fender lip plastic.


----------



## bestb12injersey (Sep 11, 2007)

oh i see, this project is so intresting because its different. look out for my next project people. next stop sports coupe front on my b12.thanx for the info


----------



## bestb12injersey (Sep 11, 2007)

up dates please. im dying to see this car done. i ordered those fenders radiator support and lights and i need to know where you got the front bumper from cuz the usdm bumper is different and yours looks nicer. let me know and i promise ill let you take your car out before i start my front conversion. i started my car back up so now i will not be selling it. i will make it into a street beast.


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

Here's the deal with the bumpers. I got mine from sunnyca18de that posts on these forums, well from him and another guy in Dresden Germany. The thing is you ONLY need the bottom half of the front bumper - sunnyca18de has one of these. It bolts onto the coupes regular front bumper. As for the ground effects and the rear pieces from the rear bumper you'll have to get those from overseas. Expect to pay several hundred in shipping - I had the whole bumpers shipped and it costed TONS. But just getting the bottom half of the bumper and the ground effects shouldn't cost more than 500 I would think. Go with Fedex, get an account and ask for "great rates" and they'll cut the price by like 1/3rd. UPS will not pick up from a residence.

As for updates, I'm continuing to prep for paint. Actually, I got so sick of sanding the 4 layers of paint from the front bumper that I hired a guy to do it! Probably will be taking it to the paint shop sometime next week. Just wait till you see the rear wing I bought this for thing - it's really sets off the back end. 

On a side note I tested out the ca18det in it the other day and I gotta say, WOW! Pinned me to the seat...I am amazed at the power in this little car.


----------



## sunny ca18de (Sep 4, 2007)

Please show us some new pictures, I'm still interested in your projekt


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Very nice build up.


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

sunny ca18de said:


> Please show us some new pictures, I'm still interested in your projekt


----------



## sunny ca18de (Sep 4, 2007)

Nice Work :waving:


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

Labor of love!!!! You need a scoop for that intercooler unless you are going front mount. Dont forget to post some finish pics and numbers(if you get it to dyno).


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

Well for the time being - no scoop no way... I'll switch to a front mount intercooler when I decide to start increasing the power in this engine. Remember not all ca18det's came with a intercooler at all. One under the hood is better than none at all I guess...

Right now it's at the paint shop, unfortunately my paint guy is a raving alcoholic so he'll work one day then lie in a drunken stupor for the next 3 days...he does good work tho. I helped him out and in one day we fixed about 9 dents and primered a bit. Also, I converted the fuel door to be where it useds the lever to pop it so we had to weld up the old hole from where it had a key before. The car is ready to primer - the nissan Sunny bumper i had was COVERED in like 6 coats of paint, a little more sanding and it'll be ready also. As soon as his drunken stupor is over and he starts answering calls I'll get some pics posted.

I also bought a dual pod for the a pillar and a wideband air/fuel gauge and boost gauge - i'll install that real soon also.

As for a dyno - they havn't invented those in Eastern Kentucky yet, It'll be quite a while before that (I have to drive 2 hours to reach one).


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

True that early CA18DET has no intercooler. IIRC, early CA18DET were low psi with T2/20 (?) turbos while later ones have T25 with more boost. Your DET came with intercooler stock and without the scoop that intercooler will be heat soaked by the spinning turbo and might be worse than not having one. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

What problems would that give me for the time being? Gonna take awhile for me to afford to have a front mount intercooler put in. Closest place is about 2 hours and wants about 1k to do it.


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

Campground Man said:


> What problems would that give me for the time being? Gonna take awhile for me to afford to have a front mount intercooler put in. Closest place is about 2 hours and wants about 1k to do it.


Problem will be heating the charge air which could lead to detonation. May I suggest a simple hood scoop placed properly will keep the charge air from getting heat soaked. Hood scoops are cheap on E-bay and can easily bondo or welded (if metal) on your hood. Since you are in the process of doing a lot of body work, integrating one should be no problem.


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

As you can see I have gotten my boost gauge installed, shows about 20 psi on vacuum and about 7 psi boost at about 5000 rpm. I also have installed a wideband Air/Fuel gauge, however I can't finish the installation under the hood until after the car is finished being painted.

This week we also installed the Nissan Sunny Ground effects, which took a bit of modifying on the area around the back door.










Also, we will finish installing the rear wing, as well as we had to modify the Nissan Sunny rear bumper - basically we're having to take two bumpers to legthen this one so that it will actually reach up to the wheel wells. In the pic we havn't finished the modifications on the rear bumper.



















Now as soon as my paint & body guy sobers up (he's an alcoholic) this thing should be painted, hopefully in the next couple of days...


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

That's one nice project car there. Are you just running stock boost on the CA18DET at the moment? Also, where in eastern Kentucky are you at?


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

Yes, I'm running stock boost on the car at the moment. As soon as I get it painted and get an alignment, I'm gonna trailor it to Knoxville and have a front mount intercooler installed, have it tuned, and the boost adjusted to 10 psi. I'm not gonna run it back like that for quite awhile. Money is tight at the moment anyhow.

I live in Harlan County, either you've heard of us through it being called Bloody Harlan, or maybe you've heard about the off-road park here that everyone comes to ride atv's and jeeps.

This is my website for that Harlan County Campground & RV Park


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

your coming to my area, while your in Knoxville you should check out the pull-a-part
cost ya $1 to get in. lots of nissans, i went there last week-end and got a spoiler and the extra brake lights off a 92 se-r. i gave $10 for the spoiler and 12 for the lights. If i can make it back down there i am gonna get the rear brakes. Tell us when your in town.


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

greenbean699 said:


> your coming to my area, while your in Knoxville you should check out the pull-a-part
> cost ya $1 to get in. lots of nissans, i went there last week-end and got a spoiler and the extra brake lights off a 92 se-r. i gave $10 for the spoiler and 12 for the lights. If i can make it back down there i am gonna get the rear brakes. Tell us when your in town.


I'll let ya know, probably a few weeks at the minimum.


----------



## shoutloud (May 7, 2008)

i can't wait to see the new look of your car...


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

Okay, here's a quick update...

The main body of the car was painted last nite and there is still a little bit of modification we have to do to get the Nissan Sunny rear bumper to work. Once that is finished I'll be putting up some pics with some new parts on it.

Here's the pics...


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

Nice work. kodos to u...


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

Idiot garbageman hauled off my bumpers right outta the paint shops drive!

Sunnyca18de, if you around - I need to buy that lower section of the bumper off of you...

Here's the recent pics...


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## sunny ca18de (Sep 4, 2007)

Nice Paint job.

I think I can help you with the lower Bumper part, I will take pictures this week, than you can decide wich one you want.


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks, your a real life saver...


----------



## bestb12injersey (Sep 11, 2007)

hey man any new pics? and a quick q? did you use the same body harness as the b12 or did you use the nx se? and does the harness plug and play with the engine harness and ecu. you used the same harness the engine came with right? could you email me the notes you have on the swap as far as wiring. thanks man. [email protected]. i want to swap my engine because 313hp was the best i got out of the ga16det with out breaking. at 22psi 354hp it broke and at 24psi 367hp the second time it broke. i want to swap a ca into my b12 now to see what i can do. i want to hit 400hp with out having to cut and weld mounts or have a wire mess all over the place. keep up the great work man and nice ser too i saw on the other thread.


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

bestb12injersey said:


> hey man any new pics? and a quick q? did you use the same body harness as the b12 or did you use the nx se? and does the harness plug and play with the engine harness and ecu. you used the same harness the engine came with right? could you email me the notes you have on the swap as far as wiring. thanks man. [email protected]. i want to swap my engine because 313hp was the best i got out of the ga16det with out breaking. at 22psi 354hp it broke and at 24psi 367hp the second time it broke. i want to swap a ca into my b12 now to see what i can do. i want to hit 400hp with out having to cut and weld mounts or have a wire mess all over the place. keep up the great work man and nice ser too i saw on the other thread.


Not a thing, the car is still sitting in Knoxville at the tuner shop. Had all kinds of wiring problems, I ended up putting a Sunny ZX wiring harness in it and using a Haltec.

Honestly, just leave your stock harness and add a haltec to run the motor, probably be the simplest.

In the meantime I'm building a b13 - it's under the b13 thread.


----------



## bestb12injersey (Sep 11, 2007)

how much does a haltec run? thats a ems or a piggyback? i want to do this swap cuz i could get a engine and trans for 1000 bucks with harness and ecu


----------

